# Sandringham



## parkmoy (Jul 4, 2007)

I have the choice of the CC or C & CC site at Sandringham. Can anyone tell me if one is any better than the other?


----------



## DavidRon (May 1, 2005)

We've been to both, and prefer C&CC it's more open and its cheaper depending on when you go and your age.
Facilities are good on both.


----------



## trackerman (Aug 16, 2005)

We too have been to both, but we far prefer the CC site.

Stuart


----------



## Patchworkqueen (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi We prefer CC. More hardstandings and better facilities.
A bit further to walk to the house.
Chris


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

CCC - more space, more relaxed, and cheaper for us over 55's :wink:


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Was at the Sandringham C & CC site last week. Excellent facilities, lovely big site with varied pitches depending on preference. Mainly grass pitches.

Slightly nearer to the Sandringham House and Gardens, but still about 2k if you want to walk it.

Slightly predjudiced due to the 'wrinkly' rates for which we just about qualify (Ha) :wink: 

Excellent site to which we aim to return.

Poor TV reception, so if you want a reasonable picture on terrestial (or aerial Freeview) they have a 'best area'. Even there my Freeview kept breaking up so reverted to analogue.

HTH

Paul


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Mention my name to Elizabeth or the [dear old] Duke of Edinburgh Phillip & I'm sure they will let you park wherever you want :wink:


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

We too have stayed at both sites, and prefer C & CC site for the reasons others have stated.

More importantly, if you fancy a friendly pub with great beer and affortable food, then I recommend the Black Horse at Castle Rising.

The car park easily takes a large motorhome, or is a simple 1 mile cycle ride along a pleasant Sustrans route.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

vicdicdoc said:


> Mention my name to Elizabeth or the [dear old] Duke of Edinburgh Phillip & I'm sure they will let you park wherever you want :wink:


last time I said that to old Lizzie, she said that Vicdicdoc bloke owed her money, and he shouldn't park his hymer in her back garden :roll: :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

We have stayed at both and prefer the C&CC site as it is less "Formal" with more of a mix of outfits. Its true that there are more hardstandings at the CC site but the ground is firm so no problems. You have a choice at the C&CC site of whether you pay or don't pay for electricity. 

Also its quite a bit cheaper for over 55's - got to look after the pennies etc Every little helps .....


----------



## Frantone (Sep 6, 2006)

We prefer the C&CC site for the same reasons as others have posted. It seems a much more open and informal site. However at busy times in some areas the pitches are 'double banked' and there is a feeling of lack of privacy and crowding. The CC site has individually marked pitches which do not have this problem. 
Do not mention Vicdicdoc at the 'big house' as Phil the greek is still after him for chatting up Liz!
TonyP


----------



## parkmoy (Jul 4, 2007)

Thanks to everyone for the helpful replies. It started off fairly even but the C&CC seems to be taking pole position.


----------



## parkmoy (Jul 4, 2007)

Just an update. We stayed atb the C&CC site and found it excellent. 

Must also mention the 2 lady wardens who were a hilarious comic double act! Nice to have a bit of craic.


----------

